# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Ράτσες κοτόπουλου

## Niva2gr

Ψάχνοντας γενικώς και αορίστως στο ίντερνετ έπεσα σεμια καταχώρηση στη wikipedia σχετικά με τις ράτσες των κοτόπουλων. Προσωπικά έμεινα με το στόμα ανοιχτό!

Ρίξτε μιά ματιά:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_chicken_breeds

----------


## Evie

πωπω ποικιλία! Απίστευτη μητέρα φύση, με εκπλήσσει για μια ακόμη φορά.
Εγώ γελάω πολύ με τη διακοσμητική κότα
και ακόμη ψάχνω που στο καλό είναι τα ματάκια της   ::

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> πωπω ποικιλία! Απίστευτη μητέρα φύση, με εκπλήσσει για μια ακόμη φορά.
> Εγώ γελάω πολύ με τη διακοσμητική κότα
> και ακόμη ψάχνω που στο καλό είναι τα ματάκια της


Καλά έπαθα σοκ τι όμορφη που είναι .

----------


## maria ps

καλα κι ο whitetufts  είναι μεγάλη φάτσα   :Happy:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από Evie
> 
> πωπω ποικιλία! Απίστευτη μητέρα φύση, με εκπλήσσει για μια ακόμη φορά.
> Εγώ γελάω πολύ με τη διακοσμητική κότα
> και ακόμη ψάχνω που στο καλό είναι τα ματάκια της  
> 
> 
> Καλά έπαθα σοκ τι όμορφη που είναι .


πριν λιγο ημουν σε εναν φιλο που ειχε 2 τετοιες κοτουλες(αναμεσα στα διαφορα που ειχε)..ηταν πολυ γλυκες...και μικροσωμες...δεν ξερω αν παω και δω μωρακια πω θα κρατιθω να μην του βουτιξω κανενα κοτοπουλακι!να εχω να ζουλαω!!!

----------


## gwt

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από Evie
> 
> Εγώ γελάω πολύ με τη διακοσμητική κότα
> 
> 
> πριν λιγο ημουν σε εναν φιλο που ειχε 2 τετοιες κοτουλες(αναμεσα στα διαφορα που ειχε)..


Βρίσκει κανείς τέτοιες ράτσες στην Ελλάδα;!  Υπάρχουν εκτροφείς εδώ;

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

δεν ξερω που τις βρηκε..ουτε ρωτισα...παντως αν ειχα χωρο θα επερνα σιγουρα ηταν πολυ συμπαθιτικες,,,και μονο να τις βλεπεις!!!

----------


## gwt

Διάβασα ότι είναι πολύ κοινωνικές (και με ανθρώπους και άλλα ζώα) και είναι εξαιρετικά κατάλληλες για συντροφιά. Κάνουν και αυγουλάκια μέρα παρά μέρα.   ::  

Κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου ότι υπάρχει εισαγωγέας στη Θεσαλλονίκη που γενικά φέρνει κότες διαφόρων ρατσών, αλλά καμία μαρτυρία από προσωπική εμπειρία.

----------


## NaRkIssA

χαχαχχαχαχαχαχα καλα εχω λιωσει στο γελιο.τι πλακα που εχουν ορισμενες
 ::   ::   "fullyhappy"   ::   ::

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πετρωκοτες?τις ξερετε?
προκειτε για ελληνικη ομορφη ρατσα αλανιαρας κοτας ..που θα βρουμε?
ειδα σε ενα μπαρμπα μου αλλα δυστοιχος τις ειχε μπασταρδεψει... τις χανουμε τις ελληνικες κοτουλες...

----------


## Mits_Pits

Οι πετροκοτες ειναι αλλη ρατσα ζωου!
Αλλιος λεγονται και φραγκοκοτες!
Σαν να λεμε, κοτα - γαλοπουλα!
Προσωπικα μου αρεσουν παρα πολυ αν και μου τη δινει στα νευρα η φωνη τους απο ενα σημειο και μετα.....

----------


## Paul

Οχι πετρωκοτες ειναι οπως αυτη της γωτογραφιας

----------


## Mits_Pits

Δεν ανοιγει τη φωτο....

----------


## Paul

Εγω πετρωκοτες ειχα δει σε ενα χωριο κοντα στην Καβαλα, στο Μετσωβο και σε ενα χωριο του Πηλιου. Ειχα παρει καποτε 5 τετοιες κοτες και μου ειχαν βγαλει απο 12 πουλακια η καθε μια. Ειναι κατι αναμεσα σε νανακι και σε κανονικη κοτα.(αυτα ξερω για τις πετρωκοτες)

----------


## Paul

Τωρα φαινεται η φωτο?

----------


## Mits_Pits

Οχι.......

----------


## Paul

Mα εμενα μου εμφανιζεται...

----------


## Oneiropagida

Παύλο ίσως αυτό να σε βοηθήσει......   πως ανεβάζω φώτο ..???

----------


## Paul

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Mits_Pits

Αυτο δεν ειναι πετροκοτα....... ειναι πετροτη κοτα!
Απο ρατσα δεν ξερω να σου πω αλλα πετροκοτα ειναι αλλο πουλι!
Θα ανεβασω αυριο φωτο γιατι τωρα φευγω!

----------


## Paul

Επιτελους δημοσιευτηκεεε.. :Youpi: ..αυτη λοιπον ειναι η πετρωκοτα (η αλλιως πετρωτη κοτα).
Σ ευχαριστω πολυ Oneiropagida!!

----------


## Paul

A καταλαβα τι εννοεις...την φραγκοκοτα ελεγες τοση ωρα και εγω δεν σε ακουγα..
Εγω φραγκοκοτα την ξερω...πετρωκοτα ξερω την κοτα της φωτο που ανεβασα πριν (συγνωμη για τη παρεξηγηση εγω δεν καταλαβα καλα)
Φραγκοκοτα-->

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
πετρωτη κοτα-->


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

και εγω οπως τα ξερει ο παυλος τα "ξερω"...

οποτε να παρουμε σβαρνα τα χωρια για πετρωκοτες,πετρωτες ή λιθουρατες(αν θυμαμαι καλα αυτο) οπως διαβασα σε ενα βιβλιο...

----------


## Paul

Εμενα προσωπικα μου αρεσει πολυ η κοτα polish της φωτογραφιας

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Mits_Pits

Καλα απο κοτες υπαρχουν τοτες ρατσες και τοσες μεταλλαξεις που συνεχεια βλεπεις πουλια που δεν εχεις ξαναδει!!!!!!

----------


## raven

μια ειναι η ρατσα!!!

----------


## Paul

Ειχα κι εγω παλια εναζευγαρι phoenix, πολυ ωραιες κοτες αλλα ο κοκορας καθε πρωι σηκωνε στο ποδι πεντε πολυκατοικιες με το λαλημα του....

----------


## raven

εμ,τι δουλεια ειχε ο κοκκορας στη πολυκατοικια?

----------


## Paul

Δεν ζουσα σε πολυκατοικια απλατο ειπα μεταφορικα..

----------


## panos70

ομορφες αλλα μπελαλιδικες και πολυ βρωμικες κι ομως μονο ετσι θα φας καλο και φρεσκο αυγο,ειχαμε κι εμεις πριν πολλα χρονια και εχουν και σημερα καποιοι γειτονες και τις βλεπω

----------


## mitsman

Εμεις ειχαμε αρκετες... αλλα γεμισε ο κοσμος ποντικια και μετα το μαθαμε οτι οπου υπαρχουν κοτες γεμιζει ποντικια γιατι πανε και τρωνε απο τα φαγια τους...

ετσι τις βγαλαμε χωρις δευτερη σκεψη!!!

----------


## Paul

Εμεις παντως που εχουμε νανακια δεν εμφανιζομαι ποντικια αλλα μονο καρακαξες, και το κακο ειναι οτι τρωνε πολλες φορες την τροφη απο τις κοτες μας....

----------


## Paul

Το κολπο για να διωξεις τα ποντικια ειναι να παρεις απο αυτες τις ταιστρες και ποτιστρες του εμποριου που εχουν ενα κορδονακι για να τις κρεμας και ετσι τα ποντικια δεν θα φτανουν την τροφη των κοτων.

----------


## mitsman

οι κοτες πετανε κατω το φαι και βρισκουν και τρωνε τα σιχαμενα και επισης μπορουν να πηδηξουν αρκετα ψηλα και να σκαρφαλωσουν παντου!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

τα καλα και εξυπνα ποντικακια ηθελες να πεις ε μιτσμαν?

----------

